# Break my website



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello everyone. I've made many backend modifications to my website and I've found many bugs. I figured that more will come up, so I am asking everyone to try to screw around with my site and try to find some more glitches. Broken links, spelling errors, any errors that come up....

Also, if you see something wrong with the layout or if you would prefer something be changed, feel free to post it here. I am working on a new header...does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks for the help debugging!


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

This was before I read you were working on a new header, but here it is just in case you missed it:



The username, I think it would look better if it was 1 line, not 2.

The Home, and Blogs link have a gap. FF 2.0

The search bar would look better under "Search"

And in case you didn't see the header problem, the colors don't match.

And one more I missed, the "Blog Challenge" shouldn't have that gap on top of it.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

The colors weren't meant to match. But then again, if it looks that bad, I'll change it.

The gap between Home and the other stuff is intentional. It makes sense if you log in. User controls are underneath home, but other stuff is down below.

Are you saying that I should center the word "Search"?

What gap?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

~I agree that the header looks ugly.

~You might want make the left navigation links a little larger.

~Why are there 2 log-ins?

~I would link the logo in the header to the Home link.


more coming........................................


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

- made the left font bigger
- working on the header
- linked the logo (does the rollover look weird?)

Which login should I eliminate on the home page? Top or middle?

[edit]Username is now on 1 line


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

You cannot register... or atleast i cant.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

What's wrong w/ registration? I've been having a lot of bugs w/ it lately...


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

Says "you are not authorized to do this" or something. Never sends the email after clicking to register either.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

A lot of people are getting that...Did you press back while registering? That seems to be a common issue

Check your spam folder for the mail...I've been in discussion w/ my host over that


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea i pressed back because i didnt agree to your terms of service the first time.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

No no I didn't mean you center the text "Search" I ment place the search box under the text search.

And remove the gap over this









Edit, no offense man, but that roll over looks horrible, you need your whole banner/header re done. That logo looks like a picture from MS Word's image gallery.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah...I'm trying to upload my new banner now...VERY different

I'm deleting that button and putting on my affiliate page. I just didn't have a place for it at the moment.

I've gotta put a warning in their about the back button...


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

You should slice your banner into like 300 peices so people cant steal it!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

You like?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

colors still don't match. I think it would look much better if they did.


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

Colors for the banner are not going to match unless you redo the colors for the whole site, which might be a good idea.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm deleting that gradient thing


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Does it look better now?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes much better.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I need a bit of help w/ a .htaccess redirect

I want to make sure that if you type in http://asdfasdfasdfasdf/index.php?name=affiliates* (with * being a wildcard) to redirect to http://asdfasdfasdfasdfasd/index.php?name=affiliates&func=display&pid=1


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm having difficulties w/ redirects and parameters


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I really don't like the logo. The rest of the site is fairly simple but the logo is crazy. If you were to use that logo, I would change the site's colors a bit.

I don't know exactly what you need help with for the redirect but here's a link in the weird case that covert doesn't know about .htaccess redirects. 

Wow, your site has a lot more traffic than I thought...only 19 registered users, though.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah...I think registration issues can be credited for that...


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

What version of phpBB are you using?


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> I really don't like the logo. The rest of the site is fairly simple but the logo is crazy.


QFT.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

redivivus said:


> What version of phpBB are you using?


He's using PNphpBB2.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

redivivus said:


> What version of phpBB are you using?


It is called PNphpBB2. It is adapted for Postnuke. My site is mostly postnuke, with many modifications and customizations. I use postnuke for the user system and writing system. However, the rest of it is very constraining.

I'll jazz up the rest of the site to go along w/ the logo. What should I change?

[edit] ferrija beat me to it.


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

What version?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

number-wise?


----------



## redivivus (Mar 30, 2006)

Yep. And im registered now... didnt press back button this time.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

1.2i based on phpBB 2.02


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think I'd be easier to build the logo around the existing site rather than build the site around your logo....


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I've been told that the site looked boring, so I'll make it look nicer.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Personally I would size down the logo just a bit too - looks a little big right now.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I want the rest of my site to match that identity. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You could add some logo-like images around your site. Ex.: You could also make the titles of the pages like the logo.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

That would take a bit of work. Currently, it uses dynamic text. For the same font style to appear, I would need to use an image. I'd have to replace a lot of text with images. But I'll look into it.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hey covert215,
May i suggest that you 'code" your e-mail address. Those nasty "spam-bot" are going to grab your e-mail addy & "here comes the spam" !!

Here's a good link to "hide" your e-mail addy.
http://www.dynamicdrive.com/emailriddler/

Just enter your e-mail address, text (optional) and subject (optional)..then press"Encrypt Email" button...copy and paste the code. *


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Which email address?

If it is just one of the site ones, I'm not concerned. I don't think that my personal email is exposed anywhere...


----------

